# Adaptateur ADB/USB pour PB1400



## Jetsurfer (1 Février 2001)

Bonjour,

je recherche un petit adaptateur pour relier mon appareil numérique à mon PB1400.
Merci pour votre réponse.
@+,
Thierry


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2001)

je te conseille plutôt de t'orienter vers un adaptateur PCMCIA pour SmartMedia ou CompactFlash selon ton appareil photo.
le transfert par cable (usb ou série) est 100 fois plus long.
avec un adaptateur Compact ou Smart au format PCMCIA, tu n'as qu'à insérer ta carte pour retrouver ILLICO toutes tes photos sur le finder de ton PowerBook, comme un disque dur externe. Il te reste plus qu'à glisser l'icone de ce disque dur vers ton disque dur principal pour transférer tes photos dans la seconde.
A l'usage, c'est parfait: pas de consommation des piles ou batteries de l'appareil photo dûe aux transferts interminables, et rapidité des transferts.
Ces adaptateurs sont dispos dans bon nombre de FNAC, ou chez les photographes qui vendent du numérique.
Le mieux est d'emmener ton PowerBook chez ton revendeur et de faire un essai tout de suite pour voir la compatibilité avec le Mac (normalement, toutes ces cartes fonctionnent, et pas de drivers nécessaires)

à+


----------



## Jetsurfer (2 Février 2001)

J'avais pensé à l'adaptateur disquette mais effectivement j'avais complètement perdu de vue l'adaptateur PCMCIA, vu que j'ai deux ports sur le 1400, un est occupé par la carte modem l'autre pourra servir à cela et je prendrai le 1400 pour un essai c'est effectivment plus prudent.
Merci pour ta réponse.
@+,
Thierry


----------

